# Got me a new platen



## Cody Killgore (Dec 31, 2014)

The idea for this platen came from Ed Caffrey, MS. He sells the plans to make your own or will sell you one already built. 

They are pretty nifty in that you can rotate the platen for different grinding surfaces. You have the regular flat platen, 1 1/2" contact wheel, 3" contact wheel, and slack belt all in one. All you do is loosen the bolt and rotate. Very quick and easy. 

You obviously have to mod your tooling arm to fit the shaft on the platen but it's pretty sweet once you get it set up. Just wanted to share.

Here's mine:

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 31, 2014)

Cody that is the bomb!!! I did not know that Ed makes them. That will come in really handy.

Is your 9" disc grinder from Beaumont? This is one machine I still need to get.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 31, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Cody that is the bomb!!! I did not know that Ed makes them. That will come in really handy.
> 
> Is your 9" disc grinder from Beaumont? This is one machine I still need to get.



It sure is their disc grinder. I find myself constantly going to it to get things cleaned up and flat. It's been saving me a lot of hand sanding time.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 31, 2014)

That is a great looking set Cody. Be sure to get a ceramic platen to glue to the metal platen. You will find it will give you a smoother grind and save your metal platen from wear.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 31, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> That is a great looking set Cody. Be sure to get a ceramic platen to glue to the metal platen. You will find it will give you a smoother grind and save your metal platen from wear.



I actually have some of that pyro-ceram glass. I have been hesitant to put it on. I know some people just epoxy it on there but others say to put some type of shelf under it in case the epoxy fails, it will keep you from getting a face full of broken glass. I have been torn between just glueing it on or figuring up some way to fab a shelf for the glass. 

Do you use a shelf?


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 31, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I actually have some of that pyro-ceram glass. I have been hesitant to put it on. I know some people just epoxy it on there but others say to put some type of shelf under it in case the epoxy fails, it will keep you from getting a face full of broken glass. I have been torn between just glueing it on or figuring up some way to fab a shelf for the glass.
> 
> Do you use a shelf?


No, I use an epoxy that requires an accelerator and have never had any problems with shattering. As a matter of fact that the first I've ever heard of it. It's behind a belt while in use and is glued on to the metal platen, the most I've ever had happen is for it to crack or get a chip. If it's bad enough I break it up with a hammer and scrape it off. I'm really not sure what a shelf is or how it is used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a pyroglass epoxied onto the metal platen. I have had no problems with it. Like Robert I have a few small chips on the edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

